# Some New Soaps (uncut) pic heavy- some cut pics added



## Sibi (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought I'd share some of my recent soaping adventures.  I saw the tutorial for using a column to accomplish a psychodelic kind of look on Amanda's blog "lovinsoap.com" and I just had to try it  My first attempt was the square slab pic.  Unfortunately my soap started getting thick way to soon so it didn't quite come out as I wanted it to but it's not too bad for a first go.  My second attempt in the log mold came out a little better.  It's hard doin by yourself!  Would have been much easier with an assistant!  Anyways, I sure do love makin soap and I always will.    The log pic with chunky green and yellow on top is scented with coconut lime, the square slab mold and bundt with Bay Rum and the psychodelic log mold is scented with fruit slices.  BTW- the bundt was an oops.  My calculations were WAYYYYYY off and I had all this leftover soap and no where to put it so I thought, maybe the bundt pan will hold it and sure enough it did.  Sometimes oopsies can be quite nice right?






















Here are a few cut pics.....sorry they're not the best quality but photography is not my strong suit.  The only only I haven't cut yet is the bundt because I still want to decorate it before I cut it.  Here goes:


----------



## Rosalind (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are crazy!

**runs off to blog to find out how to do that!!**


----------



## cp chick (Apr 25, 2011)

Funky!!!   Nice job.  Love the bundt, because every slice will be unique.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 25, 2011)

They look great. Especially the last one.
Also love the bundt. It will cut beautiful no doubt.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 25, 2011)

Sibi ... your soaps are amazing!  I've seen the tutorial using a column, but I decided it would be too hard to do it on my own ... but you've definitely challenged that thinking, due to your's looking so amazing!


----------



## cinta (Apr 25, 2011)

They all look fantastic, I'd love to see them when they're cut


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 25, 2011)

Sibi how cool are those!!!! what fun you have been having, cannot wait to see cut pics too


----------



## Araseth (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are awesome, can't wait to see what the last one looks like inside ^_^


----------



## Scentapy (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG how good r they, Love the bright colours


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## crafty86 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those look awesome!! I love the first one the best!! Is it just chunks of soap and soap shavings? Love that look!!


----------



## Genny (Apr 25, 2011)

:shock: Wow!  Those are gorgeous


----------



## TJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Really cool soaps! I love all the colors. The bunt cake one should be really interesting!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good to me! Did you do a tunnel swirl on the one in the slab mold?


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats! These are awesome!


----------



## Sibi (Apr 26, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Looks good to me! Did you do a tunnel swirl on the one in the slab mold?



I did a column swirl on both the slab mold and the log mold.  Its fun to see what kind of results you will get but it's not easy to coordinate so many colors and hold the funnel and pour by yourself.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Apr 26, 2011)

All of your soap is beautiful!  I love your colors and designs.


----------



## Sibi (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone   You all should give the column swirl (by Amanda Griffin....lovinsoap.com) a try, its loads of fun!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!  Now let's see the cut pics!


----------



## missmelis (Apr 27, 2011)

Those all look so awesome. Can't wait to see the cut pics.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome!!  Cut pics!  Cut pics! Cut pics!


----------



## dcornett (Apr 29, 2011)

I love the colors you used in your log mold, the one you scented with coconut lime. Those look like they will be awesome bars when cut. Very nice!!


----------



## Bukawww (May 1, 2011)

Sibi!  My mom just emailed me some pics from her quilting board that look strikingly similar to these beauties 

I don't think she posts often or ever over there but does tell me about her 'quilting ladies' and the mini horses, etc...and today SOAP!

Small world huh lol.

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## Sibi (May 1, 2011)

Bukawww said:
			
		

> Sibi!  My mom just emailed me some pics from her quilting board that look strikingly similar to these beauties
> 
> I don't think she posts often or ever over there but does tell me about her 'quilting ladies' and the mini horses, etc...and today SOAP!
> 
> ...



If your mom saw the soaps on quiltingboard.com than those were probably mine!    I just posted them yesterday since I belong to that board too.  I'm going to add the cut pics here today.  Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## agriffin (May 1, 2011)

WOW!   :shock:   That second cut pic is AMAZING!  I need to try it in a loaf mold.  That is cool!   8)


----------



## llineb (May 4, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Lynnz (May 5, 2011)

Wowser Sibi loving your cut pics :0)


----------

